# 'Tis Only 4 Days 'til the BIG Day . . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*A*nd nine stockings have been hung on our perch with much love,
*O*ne for each pigeon and one for Little Dove.

*W*e hope they will be filled with our favorite seeds,
*E*nough to take care of all of our needs.

*A*nd to our Pigeon-Talk friends we'd like to say,
*W*e wish each & everyone of you . . . .​


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

very nice. Looks great!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Cindy! What a terrific holiday greeting!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Matt & Terry.  

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is so sweet, Cindy!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so lovely Cindy. I am sure they want to see those little socks filled with treats.

Reti


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Cute!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

A lovely pic, Cindy, and a lovely thought too.

I don't think we have enough perch space to hang stockings for all our residents 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YOU HAVE OUTDONE YOURSELF, CINDY!!

BEAUTIFUL...JUST BEAUTIFUL!!

Of course, Squeaks, Gypsy, Twiggy, Timmy and I send you and ALL YOUR FAMILY - feathered, furred and otherwise...

*THE MOST CHEERFUL HOLIDAY GREETINGS EVER!!*

*WITH LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Too Cute.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

John_D said:


> A lovely pic, Cindy, and a lovely thought too.
> *
> I don't think we have enough perch space to hang stockings for all our residents *
> 
> John


I don't think so either, John.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *YOU HAVE OUTDONE YOURSELF, CINDY!!*


Well, the truth is, I was frantically looking for *small* stockings to decorate the aviary _before_ Margaret & Jim's visit, but couldn't find *any* anywhere.  

I continued to look & finally found some, picked them up, came home & discovered I was one short.  
I didn't get back to the store for a couple days & just knew they would be sold out. 

But they weren't.  
I actually picked up three extras. Never know what the New Year will bring.  

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Cindy,

What a neat surprise when I opened this thread! Simply beautiful. I thought your decoration of the lofts was pretty neat, but this is the icing on the cake. A Merry Christmas to you as well and to all of your treasured feathery loves. Is Chuck headed home yet? I'm keeping my fingers crossed he gets there before Christmas.

Margaret


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Love the greeting and great idea for decoration, looks good.



*



I actually picked up three extras. Never know what the New Year will bring.

Click to expand...

*Definately a good call....LOL!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

Thanks for the beautiful holiday greetings!

Best wishes to you and yours for a very happy holiday!

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

One of the best holiday greetings ever!  




John_D said:


> A lovely pic, Cindy, and a lovely thought too.
> 
> I don't think we have enough perch space to hang stockings for all our residents
> 
> John


I know the feeling, John! I used to do it for the pigeons when they were in the house, as well as my dog, the cats, the rats, the opossum, the mice. . . now I don't think they sell enough little stockings to hang for the pijies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Well, the truth is, I was frantically looking for *small* stockings to decorate the aviary _before_ Margaret & Jim's visit, but couldn't find *any* anywhere.
> 
> I continued to look & finally found some, picked them up, came home & discovered I was one short.
> I didn't get back to the store for a couple days & just knew they would be sold out.
> ...


That's not what I heard the last time I saw you! Well, I LOVE surprises (a surprise is always - to me - a good thing!) 

I SURE HOPE CHUCK WILL BE HOME SOON and OUT of all that YUCK!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all! 

Shi & the GANG


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

That's adorable! Happy holidays, everyone. May your pijies always have enough seed and scritches.


----------

